

Q about ACL: Chapter 13: Exercise 3b - paulreiners

For this exercise in Graham's "ANSI Common Lisp", when I add declarations to the ray-tracer program, it actually runs slower.  Can anyone explain to me why that is?<p>My code with declarations is available here: http://www.automatous-monk.com/lisp/aclp/chap13-exer03.html<p>I'm not sure, but I believe I was using SLIME when I did this exercise (it was a while ago).
======
mahmud
The author also asked on Usenet and got some answers there:

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_thread/thread/87971e40c489c208)

